# Red Foot Tortoise eye problem



## shays4265 (Apr 1, 2013)

I would like to find out if any one of you have had a red foot tortoise that has had eye problems. My tortoises are not staying outside all of the time yet due to the weather in Mississippi, but I put them outside yesterday and noticed one of my young adults eyes looked swollen. I soaked her and ran water over her face and then put her back in the habitat last night. Today when I got home from work one of her eyes are completely shut and the other one is barely open. They have heat and humidity and she had been eating good. Now it seems she can't see to eat. This has just been going on for the past couple of days. I know I will probably have to take her to the vet but have any of you had this issue? What did you do?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi shays4265:

Most often, swollen shut eyes is because the tortoise has stopped eating and is not getting the correct nourishment.

The second most common reason is the tortoise is being kept too dry.

And the third reason is an upper respiratory infection.

While you are waiting for your vet appointment, you can start by putting the tortoise into a smaller, hospital tank, increase the heat up to about 85F degrees, provide plenty of moisture and damp substrate, and soak the tortoise in warm water daily for about a half hour. It may help to add a little jar of Gerber strained carrots to the soaking water.


----------



## shays4265 (Apr 1, 2013)

emysemys said:


> Hi shays4265:
> 
> Most often, swollen shut eyes is because the tortoise has stopped eating and is not getting the correct nourishment.
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Redstrike (Apr 1, 2013)

Yvonne is right, I'd just add that your redfoot needs humidity levels of at least 75%. Eliminating humidity as a potential agent for the eye condition is a good idea. All it takes is a couple hygrometers to measure humidity in your enclosure.

You can do a search for "Humid Hides" here on the forum. Also a great way to create a very humid (80-100%) microclimate.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 1, 2013)

Emys what does the baby food do?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2013)

It provides a bit of vitamin A through absorption. The tortoise absorbs it through the thin skin on their throat and around the cloaca.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 1, 2013)

Thats nice to know.Man you guys are full of little helpful hints. I have always used pedialite for my lizards.


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 2, 2013)

There is also a recipe for a home-made electrolyte solution that might help as well- https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/health-and-medical/hydration


----------

